# NFL Football 2011



## DVINNY (Sep 2, 2011)

I got my tickets in hand as of yesterday.

45 yard line club box for STEELERS-Seahawks home opener. 

:tt:

Steelers looked good against the Panthers last night, but don't know if that is saying anything.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2011)

I just signed up for my an office pool that started in my FIL's office and has expanded to include friends, relatives, etc. There's about 50 people already signed up and the season is a week away.

I also got the Direct TV guy coming to install that today, meaning I'll have the Sunday Ticket package, which should be sweet.

Only game I'm going to so far is KC-Pats in late November on MNF.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Watched the bears preseason game last night...they didn't bother with HD feed. That sucked!!!! The game was ok it will be interesting to see who gets kept and who goes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2011)

We'll try and go easy on all of you this year. :th_rockon:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2011)

Meh, we have Tebow. So put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Meh, we have _third string_ Tebow. So put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Fixed.



> 08/23/11 - QB Tim Tebow won't be the starter, and he might not be the No. 2 quarterback in Denver. Yahoo Sports even reported, citing team officials, that Tebow was called the "fourth-best" quarterback on the roster based on performance on the field. "If everything was totally equal, and this were a competition based only on performance at this camp, Tebow would probably be the fourth-string guy," the source told Yahoo's Michael Silver. "Kyle (Orton) is far and away the best, and Tebow is way behind (Brady) Quinn, too. And I'm telling you, Adam Weber is flat-out better right now." Tebow was recently paid $6.7 million by the Broncos as part of his rookie contract. It remains a longshot that he'll be traded or released.


No smoking allowed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2011)

The Broncos paid him too much for them to drop him, and his skill-set is so bad no one wants to trade him (at least for the picks and/or money the Broncos would want to recover back). Mike &amp; Mike (ESPN Radio) have made several comments to the tune that Tebow is the most talked about 3rd string QB of all time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2011)

if he is so bad why did he get such a good contract?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2011)

Josh McDaniels. He insisted on trading up to take a mid-2nd round prospect in the first round of the draft. First round draft pick = first round money.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2011)

I actually don't mind Tebow. The games he did play in he didn't do that bad. They would really need to work with him to develop his game specific to the Broncos play-set. He's still pretty damn young though and there's a lot of room for development.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 2, 2011)

I am sure that after he gets arrested for killing someone, or raping a girl, or for drugs, he will be accepted and no one will talk crap about him.

I saw a game last night and the guy cannot do anything well. He was criticized play after play after play. He was sacked, held the ball too long, ran with the ball for 8 yards and a first down, that is why he will never be a QB in the NFL...his first idea is to run instead of going into the progression, he completed a pass for a first down, the ball was not thrown well, incomplete pass, no precision at all.

After a few series I did change the channel. Truly feel sorry for him. There is no way for him to be successful. The showed him in the sidelines talking to the coaches and you can see the pressure in his face. He just lost the joy he had for the game. It is a matter of time before he quits.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 2, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> I actually don't mind Tebow. The games he did play in he didn't do that bad. They would really need to work with him to develop his game specific to the Broncos play-set. He's still pretty damn young though and there's a lot of room for development.


Did you see him play last night? He got flushed from the pocket from behind, ran forward into his lineman, then ran backwards into the first guy and got sacked. I couldn't watch the second half. I say make him a punt/kick returner. TGFO (Thank God for Orton).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't mind Tebow. The games he did play in he didn't do that bad. They would really need to work with him to develop his game specific to the Broncos play-set. He's still pretty damn young though and there's a lot of room for development.
> ...


I did not but based on what I read here, it doesn't sound good at all. Bummer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 2, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


His delivery is to long. It reminds me of Byron Leftwhich, like he's throwing a baseball pitch. Don't get me wrong, Tebow is an OUTSTANDING person, was arguably one of the best college football players ever, just a crappy NFL quaterback.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 3, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't mind Tebow. The games he did play in he didn't do that bad. They would really need to work with him to develop his game specific to the Broncos play-set. He's still pretty damn young though and there's a lot of room for development.
> ...


Orton...really...must be one of those guys who plays better somewheres else.


----------



## Exengineer (Sep 3, 2011)

Tim Tebow won the Heisman Trophy in 2007. The vast majority of QBs who win the award do not do well in the NFL. Some have, but most do not. It would seem that the Broncos should have gone with the percentages by not drafting him.


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ I agree!!! The Skins will be better than many think. They're going to have a MUCH better defense this year, and if the offense continues to run like it was showing pre-season....do not get surprised by them!

On Tebow....all I can say is the "Experts" had concerns about Phillip Rivers too, and they ALL thought that taking Mario Williams over Reggie Bush was stupid. Let's not get too caught up on what these "Experts" say.....they're not really all that smart at predicting outcomes.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2011)

did they hand out the pre-season trophy yet?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 7, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> did they hand out the pre-season trophy yet?


I think Detroit won it.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Josh McDaniels. He insisted on trading up to take a mid-2nd round prospect in the first round of the draft. First round draft pick = first round money.


That's the thing with a draft - it is not based on consensus. A guy that most teams thinks should have gone in Round 3 goes in Round 1 if one team thinks that is what he's worth. Al Davis proves it, every year.



FLBuff PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > did they hand out the pre-season trophy yet?
> ...


Detroit also had a 4-0 preseason when they went 0-16, a few years ago.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 8, 2011)

Where'd Portis go?

Only thing I remember about him is the wacky sock game.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> I don't put any stock in pre-season records. But I do look at how the starters play, how comfortable the team seems to be working together, how the players fit the coaching schemes, how the coaches adapt, and what the team's overall progress is from week to week. Don't count Detroit out just yet. They actually got their act together and were looking pretty good at the end of last season (Suh is just a monster). And both their offensive and defensive starters looked pretty good for the pre-season this year. If Stafford can actually stay on the field for more than a couple of games without breaking they might actually have a pretty good run.
> On the other hand... Hail to the Redskins!
> 
> 
> ...


so thats where rexy is now a days...i remember the yelling at the TV


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 8, 2011)

> so thats where *rexy* is now a days...i remember the yelling at the TV


There he is...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 9, 2011)

I knew who you meant. I just wanted the chance to post obnoxious pictures of that foot sniffing windbag.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2011)

only got to watch the last 11 minutes of bears/falcons game...what a game to miss...wish i remembered to set the recorder.

although if i heard correctly there were several games with scores in the 30-40 point range...wow, i thought preseason was over.


----------



## willsee (Sep 12, 2011)

Nothing like watching the Cowboys crumble.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2011)

^I was hoping they'd win, nothing like seeing a division rival start off 0-1.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 12, 2011)

Gotta say that I'm impressed with the way Cam played yesterday. He showed a lot of poise in the pocket and didn't look to run as soon as things started crumbling. He's still got a long way to go, but if yesterday's game is any indication, he could be great. At least the Panthers were fun to watch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> although if i heard correctly there were several games with scores in the 30-40 point range...wow, i thought preseason was over.


My thoughts exactly, especially with Detroit winning and putting up the score/stats they did...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2011)

The Bills/Chiefs game was a good game to watch too. Too bad I started the Chiefs Defense. :brickwall:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2011)

^^^Two questions: They had a defense? Why did you draft them?


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 12, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I was hoping they'd win, nothing like seeing a division rival start off 0-1.


lusone:

Of course, as the resident board Dolphins fan, pulling against the Jets is about the only thing you and I will agree on for the rest of the season.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2011)

willsee said:


> Nothing like watching the Cowboys crumble.


lusone:



Dexman PE said:


> ^^^Two questions: They had a defense? Why did you draft them?


Well I didn't draft them specifically thinking they had a good defense but that's how it panned out. I also didn't expect Buffalo to do as well as they did given their pre-seaon performance. And it was either that or the Saints def. I surely wasn't going to put them against our Superbowl champs.


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Gotta say that I'm impressed with the way Cam played yesterday. He showed a lot of poise in the pocket and didn't look to run as soon as things started crumbling. He's still got a long way to go, but if yesterday's game is any indication, he could be great. At least the Panthers were fun to watch.



Not sure I can agree. With the way Arizona's coverage looked, a Pop Warner QB could have put up 400 yards. As soon as they got some pressure on him, he was back to panic mode, throwing off his back foot, etc.

I'd also like to thank Tony Romo for my Jets win!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 12, 2011)

Supe said:


> Not sure I can agree. With the way Arizona's coverage looked, a Pop Warner QB could have put up 400 yards. As soon as they got some pressure on him, he was back to panic mode, throwing off his back foot, etc.


Now granted, I'm a little more biased, but it's a little hard to downplay a 400+ yard day for any qb, much less a rookie playing in his first game. He still has a long way to go, but he completed 65% of his passes and handled the pressure much better than what you alluded to. Our other options at qb, Clausen or Anderson, would have had given up at least twice the sacks that Newton did. I don't expect him to have numbers anywhere near this the rest of the year, but if he continues to get better at his reads and learns when to forget the pass and take off, he's going to be good.

We'll see what happens, but it was nice to have an offense on the field again. We haven't had one of those around here in a few years.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 12, 2011)

Question, and a serious one...

Is not Tony Romo the most overrated QB in the NFL? The guy always crumbles when the game is on the line, and it is not the post season yet.


----------



## momech (Sep 12, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> The Bills/Chiefs game was a good game to watch too. Too bad I started the Chiefs Defense. :brickwall:


What's good to watch about a 41-7 blowout, unless you REALLY hate the Chiefs???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> Question, and a serious one...
> Is not Tony Romo the most overrated QB in the NFL? The guy always crumbles when the game is on the line, and it is not the post season yet.


I've never taken him seriously. He has shown short bursts of top 5 QB play, then turns around and fumbles/INT's the game away.



momech said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Bills/Chiefs game was a good game to watch too. Too bad I started the Chiefs Defense. :brickwall:
> ...


Answer is in the question.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2011)

momech said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Bills/Chiefs game was a good game to watch too. Too bad I started the Chiefs Defense. :brickwall:
> ...


Perhaps I didn't phrase that right. I guess it was just weird to see Buffalo putting up that kind of numbers. LOL


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2011)

^I never understood fantasy mouthbreathers either.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 12, 2011)

MOST TURNOVERS !

We've got that going for us. :tt:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2011)

99.5 yard TD pass to Welker...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 13, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> Question, and a serious one...
> Is not Tony Romo the most overrated QB in the NFL?



Tim Tebow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 13, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Question, and a serious one...
> ...


Well played, sir.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 13, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Knight said:
> ...


The drunk idiots at the game last night calling for Tebow made me shake my head. He would not have fared any better than Orton.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just curious if anyone knows of a way to watch Mon. night football via online streaming. We cancelled cable earlier this year in favor of the much cheaper Hulu+. I wouldn't mind paying a small monthly fee or whatever but I haven't been able to find anything like that. If there is anyone else who doesn't have cable/satellite and you are able to watch Mon. football, how do you do it? I suppose I could just go to the bar but then I might as well just get cable back in terms of cost. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2011)

I have cable and I still can't manage to watch MNF. That's more to do with the fact that my wife has 2 shows recording on the DVR at the same time which locks down the receiver. ESPN.com does have live web-casts of the game, but I'm not really sure what that entails whether it's just a screen with stats or if there is actual gameplay shown.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I have cable and I still can't manage to watch MNF. That's more to do with the fact that my wife has 2 shows recording on the DVR at the same time which locks down the receiver. ESPN.com does have live web-casts of the game, but I'm not really sure what that entails whether it's just a screen with stats or if there is actual gameplay shown.


Ah the old juggling show times DVR act. The "live" web-cast on ESPN.com is basically just screen stats. I tried going to ESPN3.com which does stream certain sporting events live for free. However, you need to log in with your cable account information so they can validate that you have appropriate cable package if you want to watch any NFL games. But one would think you could just pay a small fee of like $3.99 per month or whatever and access the website only without having a cable/satellite package. Would seem like yet another beneficial money-making scheme to ESPN.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just found this article on watching Mon. football without cable/satellite. Interesting, I may give some of these sites a try and see what happens.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Just found this article on watching Mon. football without cable/satellite.


The surest way of seeing MNF without cable/satellite/etc. is to buy tickets...I tried to stream it during my class this Monday and had no luck, looked into it some more and didn't see any good options.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 14, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> 99.5 yard TD pass to Welker...


you forgot to preface that with Shutting down the opponent on the 0.5 yard line for not one but TWO downs.

I'm catching up on this thread and this is the only mention of the Pats/Dolphins game?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > 99.5 yard TD pass to Welker...
> ...


That pass rush wasn't half bad on Monday now was it.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am terrible at getting on the internet and finding things I'm not supposed to. I'd be a terrible hacker.

But I found the Lions online a couple times last year, when they were blacked-out locally.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 14, 2011)

I remember living in the MSU dorms in the mid-90s and regularly getting “untelevised” MSU and Detroit Lions games.

MSU road games on TV were the best. Not only did we get games that were not supposed to be televised but the feed was really raw. There was usually just one camera view. There were no replays and frequently, no graphics at all. There would not even be broadcasters unless the other team was broadcasting it on their end.

It was perfect timing - the technology was in place to get and broadcast almost any game via satellite but there weren’t a dozen sports channels to show everything so ESPN and others didn’t mind that games were being given away to college kids.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate it when idiots have money...

Tebow billboards

If these guys have $10k to burn, I have a backyard that needs landscaping and a couple credit cards I'd like to have paid off...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a new metal shed on order that needs to get paid for if someones donating


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2011)

its hard to beat fans that are that loyal though!

expect a lot of stubordness out of John Fox though...


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 15, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> expect a lot of stubordness out of John Fox though...


That's the truth.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 15, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> its hard to beat fans that are that loyal though!
> expect a lot of stubordness out of John Fox though...


Good.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2011)

bears defense is going to suck this weekend with urlacher gone. Hope his replacement is up to the task


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 16, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> bears defense is going to suck this weekend with urlacher gone. Hope his replacement is up to the task


He ain't playing?

I thought he was back with the team yesterday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > bears defense is going to suck this weekend with urlacher gone. Hope his replacement is up to the task
> ...


He is back now, he was still gone when I wrote that.


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2011)

Hoping Green Bay puts Newton in his place this weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2011)

Hoping we can get through a game without the R-tards in the stands calling for Tebag.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 16, 2011)

Supe said:


> Hoping Green Bay puts Newton in his place this weekend.


You take that back!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping Green Bay puts Newton in his place this weekend.
> ...


Nah....Supe is right. Newton is going to experience first hand what a "clay-maker" is!


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping Green Bay puts Newton in his place this weekend.
> ...


Never!

Though Clay Matthews is great, I hope it's his counterpart (and former Buckeye) AJ Hawk that puts a lickin' on him.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 17, 2011)

Unlike a lot of Panthers' fans, I have no illusions that Newton is God's gift to qb's. He has a long way to go and will get a wake up call this weekend, but I'm still pulling for him. I just hope we keep it within 2 td's, but not sure about that...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Unlike a lot of Panthers' fans, I have no illusions that Newton is God's gift to qb's. He has a long way to go and will get a wake up call this weekend, but I'm still pulling for him. I just hope we keep it within 2 td's, but not sure about that...


Agreed. It would be good to see a good QB in Carolina again. Just hope this isn't the same hype bestowed upon Tebow.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 19, 2011)

Had a great time at the STEELERS game yesterday. Great seats (box on 45-48 yard line). Only way to watch it. 

Still haven't wore off that sting from last week though....


----------



## willsee (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought the Bengals were going to start 2-0 for a huge shock.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2011)

so much for that bears game...last years offense is back geeze.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> so much for that bears game...last years offense is back geeze.


DA BEARS!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> So far, 2 INT's in the first quarter. Looks like Bad Rex showed up for the game today. Can't wait to see the excuses...


just 2...he is having a good day then


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2011)

The Official NFL Team of EB.com is buried in the banner below:


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 19, 2011)

WELL.....a few things from the weekend. The Skins are 2-0, and even though yesterday wasn't that great, it's still a win, and 2-0 is better than the other alternatives. The Panthers are better than I thought, and Cam is doing a better job than I thought, but he still has a ways to go.

The Patriots look unbeatable to be honest.

The Lions are a total surprise to me at this point, but you could kinda see them coming on, I mean really, after stinking for as long as they did, at some point someone was really going to see how much talent they've accumulated.

The Saints are still very good, the Falcons are still very good, the Steelers aren't as bad as week 1 looked, the Seahawks are going to send the coach back to the college coaching ranks.

My overall feel is that there are a LOT of teams that will have a chance to replace the Packers at the end of the season holding the trophy! Should be a fun year!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> The Patriots look unbeatable to be honest.


I'll take that bet with the Pack's solid D and explosive O. :thumbs:



NCcarguy said:


> there are a LOT of teams that will have a *[SIZE=14pt]chance[/SIZE]* to replace the Packers at the end of the season holding the trophy! Should be a fun year!


Albeit a VERY slim chance. :th_rockon:


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2011)

Pats offense looks great, their defense still leaves a lot to be desired. I think they'll struggle against some of their AFC brethren.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 19, 2011)

Supe said:


> Pats offense looks great, their defense still leaves a lot to be desired. I think they'll struggle against some of their AFC brethren.


unfortunately, I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2011)

it pains me to say this but I think Cam Netwon will be an above decent QB one day, I was looking forward to him getting his ass beat in this year, mainly cause I hate the Panthers....


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 19, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> it pains me to say this but I think Cam Netwon will be an above decent QB one day, I was looking forward to him getting his ass beat in this year, mainly cause I hate the Panthers....


I sure as heck hope so since we have Ryan, Brees, and Freeman in our division. He's played better than I thought he would so far, but we really need to get the running game going. We also have to get better in the red zone, but hopefully that will come with Newton getting more experience. He's a hell of an athlete, that's for sure.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 19, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


When qb's throw for that kind of yardage in the NFL, they typically don't win the game. Newton was the 6th player to every have 400+ yards in consecutive games (Brady became the 7th yesterday), and of those 7 players, only 3 of them won both games. The others were winless.

The Panthers have a long way to go, that's obvious. Their defense has to quit giving up the long receptions that they've allowed so far or we aren't going to win many/any games this year. As a whole, the team is much improved over last year's and they should only get better.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2011)

now remember you better not be faking injuries out on the field or else.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2011)

We're comin' for you Bears...... :bio:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 26, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Pats offense looks great, their defense still leaves a lot to be desired. I think they'll struggle against some of their AFC brethren.
> ...


That exact scenario was on display yesterday in Buffalo. Hey Brady, you know you were supposed to be throwing to the team with blue pants, not blue jerseys, right?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2011)

I think I'm done watching the bears until they make some changes i.e. get a new offensive cordinator or better offense protection...it is too painful to watch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> I think I'm done watching the bears until they make some changes i.e. get a new offensive cordinator or better offense protection...it is too painful to watch.


I rather enjoy watching Cutler get his ass whooped.

&lt;--- Broncos fan.


----------



## willsee (Sep 26, 2011)

Sucks Dumervil can't get away from the injury bug.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 26, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Uunbelievable that they lost the game yesterday. Maybe some swelled heads will shrink and they'll get back in the game. Welker was outstanding yesterday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2011)

the viking/lions game was still going on when we went to turn the bears game on so I switched the channel and minisnick went ballistic...fooball, fooball, fooball he kept saying until i turned the game back on. Even during commercial breaks he went nuts that they weren't showing fooball.

we aren't die hard football fans so I don't know where he learned this behaior from.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 26, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


Also unbelievable that the Lions went 3-0 yesterday. I kept waiting for them to go all "Lions" and give it away.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2011)

^to come back from being down 20 to win is always great. I assume they won in OT? they cut to the bears game before that one ended and it was a tie game at that point with less than 2 minutes left


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 26, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


He's got that quickness and cutting moves back that the knee injury diminished last year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ^to come back from being down 20 to win is always great. I assume they won in OT? they cut to the bears game before that one ended and it was a tie game at that point with less than 2 minutes left


Yep, it was a field goal in OT.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor Bears. LOL They sure need to make some changes. I _almost_ felt bad for Cutler as some of his passes were hitting the receivers right in the numbers and they were just flat out dropping them. Props to their special teams though for the kick-off play where they faked out the whole Packers special teams. Good to see Buffalo beat the Pats. Who would have thought they'd be 3-0?

Great sports weekend in Wisconsin. Pack is 3-0, Badgers beat SD, and the Brewers are NL Central division champs. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 27, 2011)

I won a 75 person NFL pool for the week. i get $20 for the week, which negates my entry fee. Woo hoo!


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn, when I fell asleep, the Skins were winning


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2011)

I only pulled for the Cowboys last night cause I just cant stand MeAngelo Hall so any team that would have him is just unworthy of my support 

And I generally disdain the Cowgirls, but I have to say I gained a little respect for Tony Romo last night, It was really fun watching him cuss out his o-line and receivers, and in general try and take charge during that debocle of a game last night...

and for some weird reason, I was watchig the game at the gym and the headset I was using on the treadmill I could hear almost everything the players were saying, not sure if it was cause I had on headphones, but I heard several F-Bombs and after a running play I heard one of the running backs call someone a Pussy.. it made the game much more interesting to watch ..


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 27, 2011)

^^^ That is why there should be an option of watching Pro Football on HBO or Showtime.

Keep the sensors out of it, and make it fun


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 27, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> Another INT and fumble from Grossman, and another missed field goal from Gano in a loss to the Cowboys kicker. Let's see, the Cowboys had a quarterback with broken ribs, a center that forgot when to snap the ball, and no touchdowns... and the Skins still found a way to lose.


good to see grossman still sucks and didn't have one of those eureka moments and become great with another team.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^to come back from being down 20 to win is always great. I assume they won in OT? they cut to the bears game before that one ended and it was a tie game at that point with less than 2 minutes left
> ...


Jeff Backus tried to give it away when the Vikings tied it up at the end of regulation.

Lions started on the twenty. Backus took the field and jumped offsides. Then he jumped offsides again. Then he allowed Jared Allen to run past him, almost untouched, for a sack inside the five.

So here they are with 90 seconds to run out and Backus is trying to back them into a safety.

For good measure, the Lions ran off tackle behind Backus on the next play. Allen was in the endzone and got the tackle but Best managed to stretch out and avoid the safety.

They looked awfully "Lions" on that series.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I rather enjoy watching Cutler get his ass whooped.
> &lt;--- Broncos fan.


Well Dex, are the Broncos ready to face the Pack? :bananadoggywow:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2011)

I never said the Broncos were any good, and I fully expect them to get whooped by Green Bay. I just like to see Cutler to get whooped too.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 28, 2011)

Go Lions!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2011)

Brady got a haircut! Only the Hooded One could have concocted a way to wrestle the back page away from the Heimlich Sox today.

In Bill we trust. Now can you just cut OchoStinko and be done with it?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 2, 2011)

STEELERS have NO offensive line. Quite ridiculous and very frustrating.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2011)

Whoa...the Pats do have running backs on the roster. I visited my Mom in NY this weekend, listening to the game on the way home made the trip to much faster.

Welker is going to catch a ton of balls this season, he and Brady are always on the same wavelength.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 2, 2011)

Spent the afternoon on the other side of the Cheddar curtain watching the Packers game. It was a happy afternoon in Wisconsin.


----------



## ElCid03 (Oct 3, 2011)

I am calling it now for the record; Lions are going all the way people!


----------



## willsee (Oct 3, 2011)

Who Dey


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 3, 2011)

ElCid03 said:


> I am calling it now for the record; Lions are going all the way people!


First NFL team with 20-point comeback wins in consecutive weeks!

But I'd like to see them just not go down by 20 points.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Go bears!!!

That's funny about the lions. we were listening to the bears game in the car and they were doing a league recap and we heard how far behind the lions were. mr snick said they were toast...but I reminded him they were down like 23 to 0 last week and won so it could happen....and it happened.

HA!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> Spent the afternoon on the other side of the Cheddar curtain watching the Packers game. It was a happy afternoon in Wisconsin.


You're welcome. Andrew Luck, here we come! Go Denver Donkeys!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2011)

I caught the Pats on radio while driving home from out of state yesterday. Not sure how they managed to get a dominant, bounceback win, and still make me feel so shitty about their chances this year. The 3rd Down D is rotten.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry for the beat-down Broncos. arty-smiley-048:



Flyer_PE said:


> Spent the afternoon on the other side of the Cheddar curtain watching the Packers game. It was a happy afternoon in Wisconsin.


lusone:



ElCid03 said:


> I am calling it now for the record; Lions are going all the way people!


We shall see. The Lions will meet a real all-star defense on 11/24/11. BTW, did you know the name of the lion on the team's helmet is named Bubbles? LOL :lmao:



ALBin517 said:


> First NFL team with 20-point comeback wins in consecutive weeks!
> But I'd like to see them just not go down by 20 points.


There won't be any spectacular come-back once they meet a team with a real defense. :thumbs:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 3, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> And, for the record: yes, the Skins are 3-1 now even though Grossman racked up another pair of INT's as he tried to give the game away. Will this never end?


It will end. He will have much greater success rate at giving games away.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> ngnrd said:
> 
> 
> > And, for the record: yes, the Skins are 3-1 now even though Grossman racked up another pair of INT's as he tried to give the game away. Will this never end?
> ...


Yep this^^^!!!!

glad to be rid of him


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2011)

I think he loses all thinking capability when he is under pressure and just makes stupid moves. It was always omg there pressure coming what do i do...yes he has a great long pass when he can throw it but it doesn't mater squat if you can't function under pressure.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 3, 2011)

GO BUCS!

Nothing would make me happier than an 0-16 Colts team.


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 4, 2011)

An 0-16 Colts team just replaces Manning with Andrew Luck. I'm not sure you want what you think that you want.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 4, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> An 0-16 Colts team just replaces Manning with Andrew Luck. I'm not sure you want what you think that you want.


He would never play. Manning will be back next year, and they'll be winning bullshit games again. I just want to savor their anguish now that their only player is hurt.


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 4, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Manning will be back next year


You think? I'm not so sure. He's smart, has won his championship, and makes it no secret he's interested in coaching. Wouldn't suprise me if this injury makes him start to think about hanging up the cleats. But we'll see.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 4, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Manning will be back next year
> ...


I hope you're right. I don't think the Colts will be good at all without Manning. Andrew Luck is hot shit in college, but so was Ryan Leaf.


----------



## Supe (Oct 4, 2011)

You know, I'm surprised that Indy, with Manning hurt and Jim Tressel coming on board, didn't make a play for a very inexpensive Terrell Pryor, even with the 5 game suspension. Kid was a hell of a lot better than Turdis Painter ever was at Purdue...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2011)

Curtis Painter looks like a roadie at a Winger concert.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 4, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> The Lions' wins the past couple of weeks have been pretty impressive. But they do need to find a way to avoid being down by 20+ points. If that keeps up, there's no way they make it to the playoffs. Green Bay won't let that happen.
> And, for the record: yes, the Skins are 3-1 now even though Grossman racked up another pair of INT's as he tried to give the game away. Will this never end?



My one knock on Schwartz right now is the comes out to establish the run, like he still has Chris Johnson running behind a nice offensive line. Jahvid Best and a bunch of no-name OLs will not have the same success.

They need to start throwing to Cal Johnson in the first half. He has two TDs in each game so far and how many were in the first half? Maybe one?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Curtis Painter looks like a roadie at a Winger concert.
> ...


We aim to please!!

Anyone see that horiffic ankle injury to that guy on Indy last night? Hopefully he can return to play at some point, that was pretty gruesome.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2011)

^I was eating dinner at the time...ugh.

I ripped up a couple of ankle ligaments and dislocated it while playing pickup basketball in college. It felt like my foot was on fire at the time, but at least it faced forward. I can't imagine how this guy musta felt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 4, 2011)

My wife rolled her ankle over the foot of another player during a college volleyball game in her freshman year. I know it tore a couple ligaments and broke one of the interior foot bones. She has only played a few rec league games since, and has to wear a brace when she does.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2011)

I was dumb and never got it looked at until years later. It has this tendency to just give out on me 2-3 times a year. Inevitably when I'm on some rocky trail 7 miles deep in the backcountry. It's also a hoot when playing tennis.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2011)

I really want to catch a Thanksgiving game in Detroit. Who are they playing this year? I may have just come up with the idea for my fall vacation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 4, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I really want to catch a Thanksgiving game in Detroit. Who are they playing this year? I may have just come up with the idea for my fall vacation.


Green Bay.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2011)

No More "ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL!!"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 4, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> No More "ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL!!"


I saw that this morning. It will be interesting to see what they do for future games. He had every right to say what he did. ESPN also has every right to react to it according to what they feel is in their best interests.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw that. seems like if you have any sort of endorsement/job/royalty situation it is best to keep your mouth shut these days.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2011)

Heavy Action is still in play, not just Are You Ready For Some Hatred.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> They need to start throwing to Cal Johnson in the first half. He has two TDs in each game so far and how many were in the first half? Maybe one?





ngnrd said:


> But surely some team will realize that all they need to do to win is shut down the Lions' passing game, right? The problem is, even if they do _realize_ it, I'm not sure who's going to be able to actually _do_ it.


I know who'll be able to do it. Green Bay's solid secondary. I predict Woodson gets two picks off Stafford trying to force the ball to CJ. McCarthy will have him locked up tight all game. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2011)

ngnrd said:


> That's my point. They don't play Green bay for another eight weeks. And Detroit could rack up a lot of wins between then and now.


Indeed. Good point. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> I saw that. seems like if you have any sort of endorsement/job/royalty situation it is best to keep your mouth shut these days.



Unless your a liberal entertainer and the president is republican.. there were far worse things said about W and it was if anything applauded and encouraged.....

But Disney is a pussy of a corporation so they have probably been looking for a way to get rid of Hank for a while..

_I had a good friend in New York City, he never called me by my name just Hillbilly..._


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 5, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > They need to start throwing to Cal Johnson in the first half. He has two TDs in each game so far and how many were in the first half? Maybe one?
> ...



Charles Woodson?

Isn't he Rod Woodson's dad?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 5, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Charles Woodson?
> Isn't he Rod Woodson's dad?


Yes Charles Woodson, or C-WOOD! lol


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 6, 2011)

Good bloodlines then - I'll give you that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 10, 2011)

The Pats O vs. the Jets D is the unstoppable force vs. the immovable object. The reverse is horrid.

Eight 3-and-outs against your team's shitty D kinda makes you feel good about it though.


----------



## willsee (Oct 10, 2011)

Bengals are 3-2 I cannot believe it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 10, 2011)

willsee said:


> Bengals are 3-2 I cannot believe it.


Get rid of Carson Palmer, start winning games. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> The Pats O vs. the Jets D is the unstoppable force vs. the immovable object. The reverse is horrid.
> 
> Eight 3-and-outs against your team's shitty D kinda makes you feel good about it though.


Guess my Jets and Buckeyes have something in common - a truly horrific offense. Jets D was flat out tired by the end of that game, specifically the defensive line.


----------



## willsee (Oct 10, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > Bengals are 3-2 I cannot believe it.
> ...


He was never the same after tearing his knee vs Pittsburgh


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2011)

Tebow actually looked really good yesterday...


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 10, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Tebow actually looked really good yesterday...


He did but is still, at least, a good year away to be a starter in the NFL. I am a Tim Tebow supporter but the truth is that he still has ways to go. Can he do it? I believe he can but he has to sit down and learn from Orton for as long as he can. He provided some spark and the team seems to respond well to him but that was just one quarter playing in a situation they had nothing to loose.

I feel bad for Orton. He deserves better that what is happening to him. It has to be terrible to be mistreated in your own stadium. I wonder if now that Henne is injured, Miami will make a move for Orton.

Changing the subject, was impressed with Aaron Rodgers last night. When it seemed that Atlanta was going to just destroy Green Bay he kept pushing and making the plays and chopping the lead away. I bet that is hard to do on the road. But the guy won a Super Bowl so it should not be a surprise to anybody.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2011)

If you would have told me that the Packers wouldnt score a TD till late in the 3rd quarter and would still win I wouldnt have beleived you..

Atlanta has serious issues, they havent put together 4 quarters yet, I dont know what is going on, I dont think they tried to run the ball at all in the 2nd half..

But yeah Aaron Rogers is very good, he escapes what should be 12 yard sacks... ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Holmes and White are starting to finally pull their weight. I also found it funny that "No-show" Moreno had 0yds but a receiving TD. LOL

Newton out-scored Brady and Brees again this week. Kudos to the Niners defense for a 21pt week. =)


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 10, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> If you would have told me that the Packers wouldnt score a TD till late in the 3rd quarter and would still win I wouldnt have beleived you..
> 
> Atlanta has serious issues, they havent put together 4 quarters yet, I dont know what is going on, I dont think they tried to run the ball at all in the 2nd half..
> 
> But yeah Aaron Rogers is very good, he escapes what should be 12 yard sacks... ...


I am not following the Hawks as I did last season, when they let me down, but Ryan is a darn good QB and Tony Gonzalez seems to ignore that he is supposed to be getting old. Do not know enough football to even guess what the problem may be. But at a point last night they looked so superior. Have no idea when things turned around.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2011)

so who is starting in Denver this Sunday?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 12, 2011)

Nobody because they have a bye.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2011)

the bears suck!

although while he was watching the steelers game on sunday when one of the players made a break for it and got probably 20+ yards on a carry minisnick stood up and started yelling go go go at the tv before the guy got tackled. no one else watching the game had moved to the edge of their seats in anticipation so he understood what was going on all by himself...no peer pressure.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 12, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> the bears *will always* suck!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > the bears *will always* suck!
> ...


Thanks! It was a very painful first quarter. a few plays then a flag, a play, then a flag, flag, a couple plays, another flag.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 12, 2011)

It's doubly Gronktastic in Foxborough again.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2011)

I dont follow the AFC very much but jesus christ the JETS have to be the most annoying team in the league!

there like the Notre Dame of the NFL...


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2011)

No way. The Jets actually end up with winning seasons and end up in the AFC championship. Notre Dame just tries to ride the "we ALMOST beat USC a few years ago" train, and never win anything.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 13, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


Tigers' baseball game went long on Monday so I missed the start of Lions/Bears. When I switched over, the Lions were getting penalized every time they touched Cutler. A few of them were obvious penalties for sure. But after awhile, it looked like Cutler was soccer flopping on every play.

So that first drive I saw went something like:

Incompletion

Run for two yards

Lions penalty - first down

Run for loss of two yards

Incompletion

Lions penalty - first down

Incompletion

Run for no gain

Lions penalty - first down

It was tough to watch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 13, 2011)

^add a few false starts and neutral zone encroachments and thats basically what you missed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 13, 2011)

I watched the first half. It was brutal on the eyes.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 13, 2011)

wanna talk brutal on the eyes. They showed the bears players pregame all standing in a circle with #95 in the middle doing what looked to be some form of dancing to baby got back song in his head. Big boys should NEVER dance like that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 13, 2011)

If his intent was to fire up the guys to get penalties called against them on every other play, it seemed to work.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well Missouri, I'm afraid this is going to be a disappointing weekend for you. The Pack is going to destroy the Rams. And the Brewers are going to finish the series strong against the Cardinals.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 15, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> And the Brewers are going to finish the series strong against the Cardinals.


Looks like they don't have a choice at this point.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a feeling the Pack and the Cards will win.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 17, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> STEELERS have NO offensive line. Quite ridiculous and very frustrating.


Same story. At least it was a win. ....... barely.

:tt:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2011)

If Miami somehow wins tonight, I can't wait to read the 100 mph shit storm in the Post tomorrow morning. That locker room is ready to erupt with all the infighting.

It would be so nice to see the two teams I despise the most, the Jets and Red Sox, meltdown at the same time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2011)

now that's how chicago football should be played...see what happens when the quarterback actually gets protection


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thought about you when I heard about rexy's 4 INTs. Thats the rexy we call came to know and hate.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2011)

> Thats the rexy we call came to know and hate.


I thought that was Rex Ryan?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2011)

its interesting to see once a team benches one QB others are quick to follow. McNabb I imagine is done in Minnesota also....


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2011)

probably. It was weird when they had webb qb a few plays then go back to mcnabb. Guess the first round draft pick wont be sitting on the bench for much longer...how demoralizing that has to be. You are a first round draft pick and you don't even get to play.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 18, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > Thats the rexy we call came to know and hate.
> 
> 
> I thought that was Rex Ryan?


Grossman is just one more in a pretty long list. It's such a revolving door at QB in Chicago that It's hard to keep track of the list of those that have previously stunk up Soldier field. Anybody remember when Cade McNown was going to be the greatest thing going?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2011)

STEELERS vs. Patriots next week.

We owe N.E. big time after last year. I hope we get some payback. 

:tt:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2011)

GO bears!!! A win while over the big pond. Guess spending nearly a week pre-game didn't make a difference either for Tampa.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2011)

i still dont see the draw for this overseas NFL.. I am sure $$ is behind it, but if those bloats want to see a NFL game they can buy a bloody airline ticket!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 23, 2011)

Dammit, Tebow is just good enough to eliminate us from the Luck lottery and to keep the media sucking him off.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2011)

does a win against the Dolphins count this year?


----------



## envirotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> does a win against the Dolphins count this year?


Only if a win against the Rams counts, too...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 24, 2011)

Whoa, I think the Saints just scored again...


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 24, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Whoa, I think the Saints just scored again...


Saw part of the game last night. It was embarrassing even for an outsider like me to watch. New Orleans seemed to be playing a Jr Varsity Team.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 24, 2011)

I think Drew Brees likes to beat up on retarded kids in his spare time. Seriously, they were up by 34 points, and he was still throwing touchdown passes. After his 5th TD pass, they mercifully started running the ball, but they still got 2 rushing TDs and a Pick 6 after that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2011)

Indy can't blame that loss to not having Manning. Last I checked, Manning never played defense...


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 24, 2011)

About the only thing worse than being a Redskins fan today is being a Colts fan today....wait, or a Dolphins fan, or a Rams fan, or a Raiders fan, OK...There are many things worse, but it still sucks we lost to the Panthers!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey, you're an NC guy, you're supposed to be a Panthers fan!!

Glad to see we actually put together a complete game, but we've still got to do something about our defense because we're still getting gashed by opposing running backs. Makes me a little worried with Peterson coming to town this week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2011)

7 - 0.......that is all.


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Hey, you're an NC guy, you're supposed to be a Panthers fan!!
> 
> Glad to see we actually put together a complete game, but we've still got to do something about our defense because we're still getting gashed by opposing running backs. Makes me a little worried with Peterson coming to town this week.



I'm an OLD NC guy.....I was a Redskins fan in the late 60's! and really never switched just because they brought a team into Charlotte. I do pull for the Panthers every other weekend, so in some ways I'm a dual fan....just not yesterday.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ Damn, they had football in the '60's?

Everyone must have went to the games, with no TV's and all.

Did you all ride to the games in your horse drawn buggies?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2011)

^I think the hopped on their dinosaur and headed out.

That game last night was a dud. Did they butter the ball in the first half? No one could hang onto it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 25, 2011)

Still didn't look as bad as the Punt-fest in Miami...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry VT.

We didn't get 'full' payback from last year, but it does help some of that go away.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2011)

That was a rough one, I'll grant you that.

I'm still psyched to see them play on MNF against KC, but the way the Chiefs are playing right now, it's not gonna be the same easy win I was expecting earlier in the year.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 6, 2011)

STEELERS vs. Boo Birds (Ravens) TONIGHT on Sunday Night Football.

1. I hate late games, I get tired

2. Hope the STEELERS pay them back for week 1

3. really really really hope Steelers pay them back for week 1


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2011)

Jesus Christ havent the steelers and ravens been on SNF or MNF enough this year? AFC in general to be honest...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2011)

Excerpts from the last few minutes of the Pats-Giants game as it unfolded in my living room last night...

It's 4th and the game here. The offense just can't get it going today....Touchdown Gronk! FUCK YEAH! Brady does it again!

They left just enough time on the clock to make it interesting. Gee, NY is moving it downfield pretty quickly...NOOOOOOOOOO! Not again!

Ugh, so this is what it feels like to have a goalpost shoved in your ass.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 7, 2011)

DAMMIT STEELERS.

That one hurts.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 7, 2011)

Agreed... how the @#$% a defense can let any offense get ~85-90 yds in under 2 min is beyond me... that was hard to watch


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 7, 2011)

OSUguy98 said:


> Agreed... how the @#$% a defense can let any offense get ~85-90 yds in under 2 min is beyond me... that was hard to watch


Eli Manning did it in less than that. He "only" had 1:34


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2011)

i missed a lot of good games yesterday...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not expecteding much for MNF since the bears are playing. will probably be as boring as their last MNF game.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 7, 2011)

TEBOW! TEBOW! TEBOW!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed... how the @#$% a defense can let any offense get ~85-90 yds in under 2 min is beyond me... that was hard to watch
> ...


Thanks for the kick in the junk dude.



FLBuff PE said:


> TEBOW! TEBOW! TEBOW!


Congratulations, you run an option offense. What's next, the wishbone or single wing?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 7, 2011)

That was sarcasm. I do not believe he is the answer. I'm hoping for Matt Barkley at QB next year (since we are now out of the Andrew Luck Sweepstakes).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> TEBOW! TEBOW! TEBOW!


Between McGahee and the horrible Raiders' defense there is more fuel to this fire...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 7, 2011)

It is almost funny to see how Tebow's performance was almost disappointing to the media. They expected another previous week show and Tebow, while not spectacular, had a decent performance. While 10 for 21 is not something to call home about 2TDs, 117 rushing yards ,and no TOs are acceptable. Now the issue is that Tebow did not do it with his arm but his legs. It was Ok to others, like Michael Vick when he started.

The kid does not have a chance. Too many people on his six waiting for him to fail. Last week ESPN and others spent from 20 to 30 minutes bashing him after the fiasco against the Lions. Last night? "We will continue to eyeball him" and that was it. At least he got a break.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2011)

If anything, he's proven that he can be a solid #2 (pun intended)


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 7, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> If anything, he's proven that he can be a solid #2 (pun intended)


I guess that will depend on how many QBs are available for the team. I do think the team was too quick on giving to the pressure to bench Orton. Tebow was, is, and will not be ready for, at least, a couple of years. As one of the ESPN analysts said, the coaches want for everybody to see what they see each and everyday on practice. That will eventually shut up Tebow's fans. They are not counting on him learning anything in the process.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2011)

Mike Vick and Cam Netwon are crooks but yet Tebow is too religous to be a good running quarter back!

Cam Newton hasnt really done shit this season either (but lose games) yet they are still singing his praises on ESPN..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2011)

Its all about the stats. The TEAM may be horrible, but the PLAYER is one of the top in the fantasy football world. Also, its how they run. Vick and Newton both run like top-dollar RB's, whereas Tebow is more of a power back. Nothing very highlight worthy about a straight-ahead run and getting hit...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2011)

just to point out that I am also very glad Tebow isnt on my team, I beleive you should just say no to NFL QB's that cant throw.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 7, 2011)

:cue biased opinion: Sure, Cam has lost a lot this year, but he is the only reason that the Panthers have had a shot at winning any of their games so far. If they had a defense or special teams they could realistically be a 2 loss team. He has impressed me a lot considering how he played in the preseason, but he can still fall on his face and he still has a lot of rookie mistakes (turnovers). Time will tell if he is going to be a franchise qb, but it looks pretty good so far.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone else sick of hearing the "Tebow"s or "Cam Newton"s thrown into every other sentence that comes out of a sportscaster's mouth?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2011)

OSUguy98 said:


> Anyone else sick of hearing "Tebow"?


Ever since the Gators were contending for their first title with him...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2011)

Why the universal hate for the guy? Did he do something in college that turned everyone off? (not a college football fan so I don't know)

I don't think he's a starting caliber QB, but people rip the guy left and right and he seems like a decent dude.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't hate Tebow, far from it. I admire his conviction, what he stands for, and what he represents as a human being. As you stated, he is not an NFL starting QB (yet), because of his mechanics and inability to read defenses. The problem is that he gets so much attention for being a mid-lower to lower caliber QB. A lot of people who want him to be the starter don't have a real knowledge of the NFL game, and what it takes to win. I would argue that he was one of the greatest college football players ever, playing the option, but as has been seen recently in the NFL, the spread offense does not translate to the NFL. I am happy with any win, but I just don't see Tebow as the long-term answer at QB for the Broncos.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> 7 8 - 0.......that is all.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 8, 2011)

Tebow gets a lot of attention because he was a great college football player. He got a lot of attention when he played at Florida. I think the media attention now is because most people didn't figure his skills would translate to the NFL but the Broncos picked him in the first round anyway. I think the attention now is more morbid curiosity more then anything. There have been plenty of great college players (Heisman Trophy Winners) who haven't translated to the NFL only time will tell if Tebow is another one of those players.

And speaking of annoying NFL coverage, can we please stop showing Peyton Manning on the sidelines at Colts games? I realize his team is garabage and not really worth watching but we really don't need 20 minutes of airtime per broadcast devoted to showing shots of him looking constipated on the sidelines.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2011)

Too much Manning Face, agreed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 8, 2011)

MNF was ugly but the Bears won. Hester got hurt...not a huge loss since he is never consistent, when he does something it is just more of an added bonus.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 8, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Why the universal hate for the guy? Did he do something in college that turned everyone off? (not a college football fan so I don't know)
> 
> I don't think he's a starting caliber QB, but people rip the guy left and right and he seems like a decent dude.


I think (at least from my standpoint) that he and Newton have been shoved down our throats for the last few years and I'm just sick of hearing about them... I think Newton has lied/cheated and stole his way through life so far... I think Tebow is a class act, I'm just sick of hearing the fan boys.... I guess it all boils down to my dislike of anyone the media tries to raise to "god status"...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 8, 2011)

ngnrd - PE said:


> MNF was great! As a 'Skins fan, I was rooting for Chicago. And as a Lions fan, my wife was rooting for Philly. But I will say that the refs blew a couple of big calls. At least they weren't all for one team... it was equal opportunity incompetence.
> 
> Does Cutler always seem like he just got fired 10 minutes ago? I don't think I ever saw any expression except a scowl, even after exceptional plays... What gives?


Yes he does. He is a very introverted person on the field. The cameras always show him off by himself when the defense is on the field. But seeing as who he has to take play calls from I would probably be the same way. He has taken a beating over and over again and doesn't really get to play the way he likes to play. He's just there for a paycheck.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't think the Colts were playing football this year...


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 8, 2011)

They aren't, they are playing dress up.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 8, 2011)

i thought last night was a pretty good game, always enjoy watching the iggles lose!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 8, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> i thought last night was a pretty good game, always enjoy watching the iggles lose!


So do I. For some reason Chicago is not in my favorites list but anyone playing against the iggles has my support, but the Raiders.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2011)

I kinda wish Vick took a few more bone crushing hits.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 14, 2011)

Help me out here. I am not a football savy but; It is not embarrassing what the Broncos are doing? Come on man. If the kid is not good enough just cut him and finish the charade. But to humiliate someone in front of thousands of people is just wrong. It is clear that Tebow does not have the trust of the coaching staff. It is also clear that he is not making any obvious progress in his passing game. But to call only 8 passing plays vs 55(plus??) running plays is too obvious.

I do believe Denver is trying to show their fans that #15 is not good enough and that is the reason he is playing. The problem is that they are winning, if you want to see it that way, and I am pretty sure they wish they lose those games so the QB is benched for good...end of the story.

Tebow is not helping himself completing only 2 out of 8 passes(did not see the game so I go with the stats) but if that is the case, if the guy cannot do more than what he is doing, bench him and move on. There is no need to humiliate him in that way. It is embarrassing for both the player and the organization. Hopefully this Thursday the Jets will put him out of his misery but I am wondering what would happen if Denver gets another ugly victory.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Go Bears! I missed the bench clearing brawl while I was making dinner...Darn it. I suspect there will be a lot of fines this week from that game for fight and some of the hits and another $5k fine for wearing the orange shoes for veterans day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> Help me out here. I am not a football savy but; It is not embarrassing what the Broncos are doing? Come on man. If the kid is not good enough just cut him and finish the charade. But to humiliate someone in front of thousands of people is just wrong. It is clear that Tebow does not have the trust of the coaching staff. It is also clear that he is not making any obvious progress in his passing game. But to call only 8 passing plays vs 55(plus??) running plays is too obvious.
> 
> I do believe Denver is trying to show their fans that #15 is not good enough and that is the reason he is playing. The problem is that they are winning, if you want to see it that way, and I am pretty sure they wish they lose those games so the QB is benched for good...end of the story.
> 
> Tebow is not helping himself completing only 2 out of 8 passes(did not see the game so I go with the stats) but if that is the case, if the guy cannot do more than what he is doing, bench him and move on. There is no need to humiliate him in that way. It is embarrassing for both the player and the organization. Hopefully this Thursday the Jets will put him out of his misery but I am wondering what would happen if Denver gets another ugly victory.


The problem with the Broncos right now is thay they insist on playing just good enough to be an "also ran." They're not good enough to get anywhere close to the postseason, and they're too good to get in on some of the better draft picks. I see this team staying in the middle of the pack for a while.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^ I doubt the solution to that problem is to expose Tebow's lack of passing skills. The coaches are playing for the crowd instead of doing their darn job. Does it worth it to embarrass someone just to make a point? That is wrong, I thought that the coaches' job was to prepare the team to win, not make a fool of one of his players.

Snick...I missed the fight. What happened? Was Suh involved? I bet he was.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ it was building up for a while. Lions player big guy but not Suh took cutler down hard roughing the passer penalty. Then a couple plays later a bears player was a little rough taking a lion down. This is when I left the room. a few plays later apparently a lions player nearly took a bears player head off. twisting the neck to pull the helmet off or something like that and it was bad enough to clear the benchs. I missed it so that was how mr snick described it to me. 2 players got ejected. 1 lion 1 bear players. they replayed the plays leading up to brawl but not the play that caused the brawl, slightly bummed about that. THe benchs don't usually clear in NFL football.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> ^^^ I doubt the solution to that problem is to expose Tebow's lack of passing skills. The coaches are playing for the crowd instead of doing their darn job. Does it worth it to embarrass someone just to make a point? That is wrong, I thought that the coaches' job was to prepare the team to win, not make a fool of one of his players.


I think their play calling is doing 2 things, and you nailed the first. The second thing (and the coach's justification), is that they're seeing what they have to work with and whether or not it's a sustainable winning formula.

It's working for now, but all it's going to take is a decent defense to load down the box and force Tebow to beat them with his arm (which he's proven so far he cant). I think they're hoping that in the time it takes the opposing teams to figure out how to plan for this run-happy offense, that Tebow learns to actually pass the ball. I think the next series of plays they would be working on would be the addition of the screen pass. I wouldn't expect any kind of legitimate deep threat from the Broncos until next season at best.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 14, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I wouldn't expect any kind of legitimate deep threat from the Broncos until next season at best.


Think that I understand what you are saying and it is ironic. His TD pass yesterday was a deep one. I thought that maybe it was a Catch &amp; Run thing but it was a beauty on the right side of the field. But the question is, of course, can it be a consistent threat?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2011)

That's why I added the "legitimate" part...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 14, 2011)

We will see. I have to admit that would like to see Tebow and the Broncos being successful. I like the kid. Would like to see someone, who is not a crook, a killer, or a felon, having success in the NFL. But it looks like all the praise is for the spectacular ones, regardless their moral values.

But #15 is many moons away from being a quality QB in the NFL and sadly that is a fact. Denver threw him to the lions way too early. He was and is not ready. It is doing what he can though. Do not bet against him. As one of the analysts said, he has always been a winner at every level he has played.


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 14, 2011)

On the other end of the spectrum is Cam Newton. They all didn't think he could make it, then after week 2 they thought he was a superstar, but yesterday seemed like they figured him out. He looked totally confused. I guess the only thing worse would still being a Redskin fan.....aaarrrrggghhh!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 14, 2011)

^What are you talking about, the Panthers didn't play yesterday.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2011)

> But, the Train Rex was in full effect again yesterday.


Grossman or Ryan?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2011)

I was so fired up after the SNF game last night it took me an hour and a half to get to sleep this morning. I'm usually out cold by 10, 1:30 AM is killing me today plus I've got class tonight.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, have to say I enjoyed this one. Was it pretty. No. Was it a win? Yessssss. I do like to see the good guy winning. His detractors are going to bash him again anyways but it was a magical moment in Denver anyways.

What time is it? Tebow Time.

Jets were Tebowed last night...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2011)

I just like to see Rex all sad.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2011)

It is funny to watch Tebow get sacked and then he hugs the defender and says god bless you! Afterward... Maybe this I what the world needs....


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2011)

Jets have no offense, and despite his 20 yard wonder run, Tebow has got to be one of the worst QB's that league has ever seen. He couldn't hit a barn door running a post route, never mind a receiver.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 18, 2011)

My wife wants a Tebow jersey after watching last nights game. Dammit.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2011)

Supe said:


> Jets have no offense, and despite his 20 yard wonder run, Tebow has got to be one of the worst QB's that league has ever seen. He couldn't hit a barn door running a post route, never mind a receiver.


I don't follow college football and all I had seen of him with Denver were hightlights, not a full game. Woof. The 1903 Harvard playbook they are using is painful to watch. He's so inaccurate as a passer. I picked Denver in my pool though. The Jets are on a short week and had to travel most of the way across the country after a Sunday nighter. Plus, this option gimmick is still new enough to surprise. Teams will adapt eventually, like the Wildcat in 2008. This is just the flavor of the week.

Sanchez needs to get into a more supportive clubhouse. Rex is gonna ruin this guy's career. And what happened to their vaunted D? They couldn't stop such a simple offense? They really need to beat Buffalo next week to have a shot at the playoffs. You figure one of the WC spots will come out of the East. The South and West are weak divisions.

You'll have NE, NY, and Buffalo fighting for 2 spots in the East. And Pitt, Cincy, Balt for 2 in the North.



Dexman PE said:


> My wife wants a Tebow jersey after watching last nights game. Dammit.


She does even like football, or just Tebow?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 18, 2011)

Supe said:


> Jets have no offense, and despite his 20 yard wonder run, Tebow has got to be one of the worst QB's that league has ever seen. He couldn't hit a barn door running a post route, never mind a receiver.


I agree. He is probably the worst 4-1 starter ever.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 18, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> My wife wants a Tebow jersey after watching last nights game. Dammit.


Get her one with #15 and Jesus printed on the back.


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Jets have no offense, and despite his 20 yard wonder run, Tebow has got to be one of the worst QB's that league has ever seen. He couldn't hit a barn door running a post route, never mind a receiver.
> ...



In all fairness, the Jets D only gave up 10 points, 7 of which were the 20 yard Tebow scramble.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 18, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > My wife wants a Tebow jersey after watching last nights game. Dammit.
> ...


She does like the Broncos, but I think she wants the jersey more because she knows it will piss me off if she had one. Back in March I got mad at her for being a bandwagon Duke fan for March Madness (mostly because I like UNC), so she went out and got a Duke shirt. And she wore it as often as she could throughout the tourney, despite the fact they were eliminated in the 3rd round, just because she knew I didn't like it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 18, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > My wife wants a Tebow jersey after watching last nights game. Dammit.
> ...


When he came on ESPN for the post-game interview, I called her into the room by saying her savior was on TV...


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 18, 2011)

Tebow's a competitor. If he can improve his arm strength and accuracy maybe he'll continue to play. Fun to watch, but a bit feminine in the post game.


----------



## willsee (Nov 18, 2011)

Sanchez doesn't really seem any better than Tebow at throwing. He missed Plaxico a couple of times that he shouldn't have.


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2011)

willsee said:


> Sanchez doesn't really seem any better than Tebow at throwing. He missed Plaxico a couple of times that he shouldn't have.


Sanchez needs to go, IMO. He's too worried about Maxim articles to be a good QB. Promising start early on (first two years), but seems to be regressing with every game. Unfortunately, he'll never go anywhere as long as Ryan is coach.


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 18, 2011)

Love seeing the Jets lose.


----------



## willsee (Nov 18, 2011)

It was the first Jets game I've watched the whole thing...he was awful.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 18, 2011)

I do think that Denver's defense deserves some credit for how bad Sanchez looked yesterday. It was supposed to be a blowout. The mighty Jets, with Rex Ryan and Mark Sanchez, were supposed to destroy to hapless Denver Broncos. I mean, that is a Super Bowl caliber team...are not they? Now, just because they lost to the Broncos, now are in the same league as Miami, Oakland, and Kansas City.


----------



## willsee (Nov 18, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> I do think that Denver's defense deserves some credit for how bad Sanchez looked yesterday. It was supposed to be a blowout. The mighty Jets, with Rex Ryan and Mark Sanchez, were supposed to destroy to hapless Denver Broncos. I mean, that is a Super Bowl caliber team...are not they? Now, just because they lost to the Broncos, now are in the same league as Miami, Oakland, and Kansas City.


At the beginning of the year they might have been "super bowl hopefuls" but as the season progressed it was obvious they weren't.

I liked seeing Dumervil out there getting some sacks and Powell playing his first NFL game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> Love seeing the Jets lose.


It's must-see television.

I got tickets Monday night, I'm fired up.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 18, 2011)

wow!!! That was an expensive game, bears vs lions last sunday. The fines total over $62000

http://www.chicagotr...0,3215485.story

what happens to that money?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2011)

Porn and chicken?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 18, 2011)

I think it ends up going to various NFL sponsored charities (like the play60 campaign). http://www.nfl.com/play60


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 21, 2011)

so mad last night...since the rams and bears were playing at the same time, the tv stations in the area decided to play the rams game instead of the Bears game.

Great they won, sad that cutler may be out the rest of the season with a broken thumb.

The tampa bay/cheesehead game was close. would have liked to see them kick the cheeseheads butt, alas too many late game problems.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2011)

yah know the Falcons are the only team who has stayed within 10 points of the Packers this year :0


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 21, 2011)

^Panthers lost by 7 to the Pack the second week. That was back when the defense played halfway respectably. If they played now, GB would probably score 60...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 21, 2011)

Off to Foxborough in a little under 6 hours!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 21, 2011)

^ i saw the replay on the OT missed field goal...embrassing!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 21, 2011)

I ran the table in my pool yesterday. Assuming NE wins tonight, I go undefeated for the week.

I just hope they don't lose. The tickets weren't cheap.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 21, 2011)

VT,

Have fun !!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 22, 2011)

I bet it was a loooooooooooooooooooong first half for VT last night at Foxborough.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Chicago, you want Orton back?

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7270010/denver-broncos-waive-former-qb-starter-kyle-orton


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2011)

Right now, they have Chicago and KC as the top contenders for Orton to be picked up during the regular season. Suggesting that no teams who aren't in playoff contention will want to make a move, so they wouldn't have to pay the $2.5M remaining on his contract.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 23, 2011)

I doubt chicago will take him back. Unless of course the two other QBs we have totally screw it up.


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2011)

Cutler's out for the rest of the regular season, and they want a "veteran" backup.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 23, 2011)

They are towards the bottom of the list to pick him up via waiver. IF someone else doesn't grab him first, they might hire him after the waiver period so they can pay him less than ~$2.8 million left on his contract from the broncos


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 23, 2011)

I heard Houston was mentioned as a possible Orton candidate.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 23, 2011)

So is KC


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't think KC will want to spend $2.5M to save their very weak chances of going to the post-season.

I personally see him going to either Houston or Chicago.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 28, 2011)

After an early scare, that was a lot of fun watching the Pats carve up the Eagles yesterday. They finally established a run game to keep the opposing D honest in pass coverage.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 28, 2011)

STEELERS made me suffer through 3.5 hours of pure uglyness. but a win is a win


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 28, 2011)

The Flying Palkos made it a game.


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2011)

Ohio State did well in this weekend's NFL games. Nugent kicks a winning field goal for Cincinnati, and Holmes catches a sideline pass for the game winning TD against the Bills. Beanie Wells also ran for 200+ yds. and set a single game rushing record for Arizona.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 28, 2011)

I really wanted to see the Bills win for two reasons:

1 - I wanted to see Rex Ryan cry big nacho cheese tears, and

2 - I wanted some fan to say "Hey Rex, Gailey's better than you."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Boomshakalaka!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2011)

STEELERS !!!!!!!

Great game to watch yesterday. Unless your a Bungels fan.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2011)

This is what the world is coming to...


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2011)

Leave Tebow alone!!!!!

Anti-Tebowists will have enough time whenever he looses a game.

Seriously now, it has been fun to watch. The technically inferior QB winning games just because football is a team sport.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> This is what the world is coming to...


Your friend won't like that so hot when they switch back to the orange jerseys next year.

Tattoo fail!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 5, 2011)

I was thinking it would be funner when he is traded...


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2011)

VT,

What are you going to do next year? Root for the Seahawks?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> I was thinking it would be funner when he is traded...


Someone mentioned something about that already? I do think they will trade him for a first round pick. It is just hard to imagine who are the takers.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2011)

And shoe fail, the Broncos wear white shoes.

Nice job, ass.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> VT,
> 
> What are you going to do next year? Root for the Seahawks?


Why would I do that?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > VT,
> ...


Maybe because It would be your closest NFL team?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2011)

Nah, I'll just get the Sunday Ticket package.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2011)

I understand what you are saying. Last nigh I did turn off the TV when they mention Tebow. There is more into that since most NFL fans rather root for ex-convicts, rapists, and felons than for a good guy. The story of a young decent man, until proven otherwise, fighting adversity and constant scrutiny is getting old already. We forget that football is a violent sport so it is expected to have some players that would not fit well in a normal society, if you guys know what I mean.

Rodgers and the Packers are the main story in the NFL. #12 seems to be in control and the confidence he shows no matter the situation is amazing. I made the comment about the 49rs to my son last night. Alex Smith was buried by his former coaches. It is nice to see him bouncing back and playing well.

I could not care less for the Lions. They are winning but maybe they need to have another 0-16 season to teach them something. The way they behaved against the Saints and the incident involving Suh is embarrassing for the NFL.

The Colts are an incredibly story. There is no explanation to that one except that it was by design. If they land the 1st pick they are in the drivers seat. They can trade or do whatever they want. I have learned that everything is possible in this world.

Finally, the media is at fault for all the hype around Tebow. Why in the world they have to have a camera on him all the time? It is clear that the TEAM is the one having success. It is not because the effort of one individual even when his teammates say that he is a leader. But ESPN and the others know that right now no one is more polarizing than #15. His detractors will have their momentum back when the Broncos loose two games in a row. This is why they are insisting on giving him the credit, so they can crucify him when they loose.

One last thing...I do not have problems with his demeanor. I rather see that than some of the TD dances some players perform.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2011)

ngnrd - PE said:


> Right now, the stories coming out of the NFL should be about how Green Bay is making a run at a perfect season, without anything that even remotely resembles a defense


Disagree with you there. I think their defense is better than you are giving them credit for. The defense certainly forces a good number of turn-overs, sometimes even scoring off of as well. And if not, the offense is usually able to capitalize on that. Defense has also been good this year at holding a lot of teams to just field goals. A lot of all-star players on their defense, B.J. Raji, Clay Matthews, Charles Woodson, to name a few. But to say their defense is "non-existent" is a bit unfair I think.

Agree with you all the way on the Tebow hype.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2011)

> Rodgers and the Packers are the main story in the NFL. #12 seems to be in control and the confidence he shows no matter the situation is amazing. I made the comment about the 49rs to my son last night. Alex Smith was buried by his former coaches. It is nice to see him bouncing back and playing well.


I saw the end of the Giants game the other night. The Pack was straight money on the final drive, just a flawless 2-minute drill.



> I could not care less for the Lions. They are winning but maybe they need to have another 0-16 season to teach them something. The way they behaved against the Saints and the incident involving Suh is embarrassing for the NFL.


The coach needs to get a better grip on his team before they melt down.

And the new allegations about Suh from over the weekend are worse than the on the field stuff.



> The Colts are an incredibly story. There is no explanation to that one except that it was by design. If they land the 1st pick they are in the drivers seat. They can trade or do whatever they want. I have learned that everything is possible in this world.


They're between a rock and a hard place. You either stick with an aging QB who may be great next year but is one bad shot to the neck from hanging them up for good, or some unproven rookie. Hype and predictions are meaningless. Top 'can't miss' draft picks bomb all the time.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, but they did OK with their last can't miss top QB pick. Some Manning guy. He was no Ryan Leaf, but not bad.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm glad the STEELERS won, but I'm pissed knowing the NFL is going to fine James Harrison again.

I think its total BullShit, and the play should not have even been a penalty:

1. Colt McCoy tucked the ball, ran out of the pocket and was heading towards the sidelines to get a first down. That makes him a running back, IMO

2. IT'S FREAKIN FOOTBALL. you're supposed to tackle a guy who is trying to get a 1st down, on a late 4th qtr drive.

3. If Colt was standing in the pocket, released a pass, and Harrison hit him like that, then fine, throw a flag. BUT that was not the case.

Just pisses me off. LET THEM PLAY THE GAME THE WAY ITS SUPPOSED TO BE PLAYED.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 9, 2011)

^^

Unfortunately for the Steelers, Harrison has developed a bit of a reputation. A reputation that means that if a play is a borderline penalty (I didn't see this one so i can't tell if it was close or not) he is going to get flagged for it 99.9% of the time. That's the downside of playing the game the way he does.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 9, 2011)

Didn't see it either.

But I agree, if you are known as a 'dirty' player, you will likely get flagged on a borderline play.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2011)

Especially when you lead with the crown of your helmet and hit the guy in the facemask. It was the very definition of helmet-to-helmet. Combine that with his reputation and the fact he has been fined multiple times and had conversations with the Commissioner over what is/is not legal, I wouldn't be surprised if he is suspended for a game.

Here's an idea: LEARN HOW TO TACKLE PROPERLY!!! You don't need to leave your feet and spear every person you are trying to tackle. How about learning to use your arms and wrap someone up to take them to the ground? It's not like tackling is some unknown, long-forgotten art from ages ago...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 9, 2011)

Some players _are_ more valuable than others from the perspective of the teams and league. Rodgers, Brady, Brees, etc. put butts in seats and couches. The second string long snapper for the Jaguars doesn't.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 9, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Especially when you lead with the crown of your helmet and hit the guy in the facemask. It was the very definition of helmet-to-helmet. Combine that with his reputation and the fact he has been fined multiple times and had conversations with the Commissioner over what is/is not legal, I wouldn't be surprised if he is suspended for a game.
> 
> Here's an idea: LEARN HOW TO TACKLE PROPERLY!!! You don't need to leave your feet and spear every person you are trying to tackle. How about learning to use your arms and wrap someone up to take them to the ground? It's not like tackling is some unknown, long-forgotten art from ages ago...


Couldn't Disagree more. Harrison was head up, facing up. Just the way you TACKLE PROPERLY. It is unsafe for the tackler to put their head down, that is how spinal injuries happen.

ngnrd said it above, if it were a running back or anyone else, no problem.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfFW-Yezv0k

The replay at the 1:00 mark clearly shows Harrison lowering his head so that the crown of his helmet hits squarely in McCoy's facemask. It also shows that he brought his arms in to hit and push instead of wrap and tackle. This was obviously a helmet-to-helmet hit with no intention of "tackling".


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 9, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Especially when you lead with the crown of your helmet and hit the guy in the facemask. It was the very definition of helmet-to-helmet. Combine that with his reputation and the fact he has been fined multiple times and had conversations with the Commissioner over what is/is not legal, I wouldn't be surprised if he is suspended for a game.
> ...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2011)

FYI - for what I consider the proper way to tackle (and no, Harrison was nowhere close to this):

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZnRwBsOb5c


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 9, 2011)

Last night I thought that Harrison hit the QB even when he saw the ball was thrown already. After watching it again, I have no doubts. He deserved the flag. It is clear he lead with the helmet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2011)

At no point did I differentiate between QB, RB, WR, or even lineman. My point is entirely based on the blatent "non-tackle" hit. He was going for a tackle, but instead decided to lower his head and ram the guy with his helmet. If he had put in the same force but instead shifted his head to the side and put his shoulderpad into McCoys' chest/stomach while wrapping his arms around him, I would be offering congrats on a solid hit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2011)

The Palomalo hit should have also been a flag, I wont deny that (although I will admit I never saw it until you pointed it out). I have no idea why that wasn't called, but I will note that there are dozens of calls that aren't made in EVERY game simply because the officials didn't see them. IMO it's not due to preferential treatement, it's about what everyone is watching. The QB's have the ball every down, so naturally the officials are watching them every down. A WR may only see 2-3 passes sent their way and be involved in blocking schemes directly involved in the play a few more, so consequently they aren't watched as much (at least until the ball is coming their way).


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 12, 2011)

absolutely disgusted!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^ you've been Tebowed!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 12, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> absolutely disgusted!!


Glad I didn't get a chance to watch that one.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 12, 2011)

Harrison may have lowered his helmet, but my stance remains the same. The NFL is trying to Pu$$ify the game, and its B.S. They are doing it in the 'name of safety' but are very selective of who they protect.

If I want to watch something without bone crushing hits, I'd stay down at the PeeWee field on Sundays. I want to see NFL players playing at full speed and at full contact. If Colt McCoy or anyone else doesn't like it, they can turn down their $5million paycheck and come watch the PeeWee games with me.

I've said it on here before, every new rule in the NFL over the past 10 years as all been driven by fantasy football. FIND ME A NEW RULE that doesn't.

Rules about pass interference, receivers are now protected, can't hit em across the middle, tuck rule for QB's, protection rules for QB's, etc.etc.

ALL the new rules result in more offense and less defense. The NFL wants points on the board, they don't want a good ole' fashioned 6-3 defensive game.

Some of the all time greats like Ronnie Lott, Mel Blount, Deacon Jones, etc. wouldn't even be stand out players today because the way they played is now illegal.

It's a shame.

If any of you buy into the pu$$ification of it because of safety, then I have some artificial genuine snake oil that I can sell ya.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 12, 2011)

I listened to the first 3 quarters of the Pats game while driving home from NY yesterday. There were several times on I-84 in central CT where I considered driving off a bridge or into a retaining wall.

They made Grossman look like the second coming of Sonny Jurgensen in Washington.

Half the defensive secondary is comprised of backup WRs at this point!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 12, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> The NFL is trying to Pu$$ify the game, and its B.S. They are doing it in the 'name of safety' but are very selective of who they protect.


Did anyone see the personal foul that was called on London Fletcher for hitting Tom Brady because Fletcher "hit Brady in the head with his forearm"? That was a bullplop call. Brady went to slide way to late and got hit on the way down. It was clean hit and Fletchers forearm was nowhere near Brady's head, but because it is Tom Brady the penalty flag came out. Really really bad call.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 12, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> At no point did I differentiate between QB, RB, WR, or even lineman. My point is entirely based on the blatent "non-tackle" hit. He was going for a tackle, but instead decided to lower his head and ram the guy with his helmet. If he had put in the same force but instead shifted his head to the side and put his shoulderpad into McCoys' chest/stomach while wrapping his arms around him, I would be offering congrats on a solid hit.


Just getting in on this...because I just now watched the video...Harrison definitely lowered his head. If he doesn't hurt someone else he's going to hurt himself...very dangerous hit. It's the first thing they teach in pee wee football...don't lower your head.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 12, 2011)

It all about the risk numbers the teams and league play. The more they can sissify the game, the lower medical costs and insurance costs will be (hypothetically) in the long run.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 12, 2011)

Also, star QBs put butts in seats. 3rd string long snappers do not.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2011)

SO I was wrong. He didn't just get a bullshit fine, he got a bullshit suspension.



> In a bold and unprecedented move by the NFL, Pittsburgh Steelers linebacker James Harrison has been suspended for one game. The suspension stems from this helmet-to-helmet hit on Cleveland Browns quarterback Colt McCoy, as well as James Harrison's long history of illegal hits preceding that one. He's been fined six times over the last two years by NFL commissioner Roger Goodell for hits ruled illegal or unnecessary, for a total of $125,000.


http://sports.yahoo....urn=nfl-wp13800


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry DV, but I agree with the suspension. The hit was unnecessary and Harrison showed no sign of even attempting to avoid a violent collision long after the ball was out of McCoy's hands.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 13, 2011)

From the videos I have seen, the ball was out of the QB's hand and the defender just lowered his helmet and charged. He saw when McCoy released the ball and just kept going.

He deserved that one DV. Sorry.

Now, the call on the Tom Brady play, that was a bad call. The guy was never close to hit Brady on the head, unless TB's head includes everything from the waist up.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 13, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> From the videos I have seen, the ball was out of the QB's hand and the defender just lowered his helmet and charged. He saw when McCoy released the ball and just kept going.
> 
> He deserved that one DV. Sorry.
> 
> Now, the call on the Tom Brady play, that was a bad call. The guy was never close to hit Brady on the head, unless TB's head includes everything from the waist up.


I agree 100%


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2011)

go ahead. Support the Pu$$ification of the greatest sport.

Soon, we can get rid of soccer, since we won't need it. Football can take its place.

I guess James Harrison just got his RED CARD.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 13, 2011)

lol, DV can you at least admit that you may be a little biased on the situation, being that you are a Steelers fan?

As an impartial observer I would have called that a late and malicious hit on any player.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Dec 13, 2011)

ngnrd - PE said:


> ....The fine and suspension are based solely on Harrison's reputation.


Agreed... I feel it's based more on his rep that anything. Replace the QB for any other (or a RB or WR) and make it anyone besides Harrison, and there would not be a fine/suspension, a flag yes...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn straight he should have been suspended. He did something he had been repeatedly told not to do (and consequently fined for doing). The fines haven't deterred him from doing it, the penalties haven't deterred him, perhaps having a lockerroom pissed at him for being suspended will.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 13, 2011)

I may be looking at the wrong video. The one that was posted shows how Harrison hits McCoy after he released the ball. When McCoy finishes his throwing move Harrison lowers his head and Boooooom...

While I understand the frustration also understand that it was an intentional helmet to helmet hit. Even the commentator admits it. Harrison should know better than that and not put his team in that position. It is not his first offense so I guess he cannot help himself.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 13, 2011)

ngnrd - PE said:


> C'mon now, DK. Neither you nor the commentators have any idea what Harrison's intentions were, only what his reputation is. And, can you honestly say that, after having already committed to the tackle, you could have pulled off in time to avoid the collision? We're talking fractions of a second here, maybe up to a full second, from the time McCoy pulls up to throw to the time Harrison hits him.
> 
> And I still say that Harrison did exactly what he gets paid to do. The fact that the runner he tackled decided to throw the ball just before he got hit shouldn't draw a fine, and certainly not a suspension.


I did not know. But it looks like you did. Sorry then. I am not a good mind reader as you are.

Harrison hit McCoy shortly less than a second after he released the ball. But he saw the throwing motion before. He did not lower his head until after McCoy released the ball.

We can argue about this forever. I saw what I saw and even when we are looking at the same thing you are seeing it differently. Human nature. It does not matter. What the NFL saw is what matters here. I think they are right but can be wrong. Harrison is the only one that can answer that. Do you think he would admit if he did it on purpose?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2011)

^^ My point is trying to take that one further.

I'm saying that by Harrison knocking the piss out of McCoy, will make McCoy pitch the ball quicker next time, maybe before the play develops, which is a bigger victory for the defense. (see my statement above).

same scenario with receivers going across the middle. They used to be scared to do it, which took the middle of the field away, helping the defense (see my statement above).

hits on QB's used to have them afraid to stay in the pocket waiting for the receivers route to develop, that would help a defense (see my statement above)

I remember when announcers used to brag about the QB's that had the testicular fortitude to hang in the pocket, until the last second, take a lickin' but complete the pass. Now they are protected and don't nearly as much about it.

Gotta get those Fantasy football points racked up.

and RW, I am a STEELERS fan, maybe that's why I'm a DEFENSE fan. So I am biased. But I say the same thing about any player from any team in that situation.

Big Ben got hit in the head in the same game, but no flag. (I'm not bitchin', and am glad they didn't make a pansy ass call on it)


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 13, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Big Ben got hit in the head in the same game, but no flag. (I'm not bitchin', and am glad they didn't make a pansy ass call on it)


It takes more than a big hit in the head to stop Big Ben. C'mmon man...The guy plays with a broken nose and an almost broken ankle. A hit in the head is just a scratch.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> We can argue about this forever. I saw what I saw and even when we are looking at the same thing you are seeing it differently. Human nature. It does not matter. What the NFL saw is what matters here.


DK, My point is, I know the NFL saw a penalty and a violation of their rules, I can understand how they saw it that way, I can see how I see it differently, but my main point is.......... THE RULE THAT WAS VIOLATED IS THE PROBLEM. not the interpretation of it. If it wasn't there, we wouldn't have to argue about interpretation.

Obviously, some people (probably the ones that play fantasy football) like seeing those rules in place. I do not.

that is my main argument about this.

(just trying to clarify)


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 13, 2011)

10:4...Roger that.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2011)

Is Gronk a top Fantasy pick?

.....just wondering


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope. It has to do with candy arsses QBs(like Brady and Manning) not taking hit that could kill the ratings. See? I got the point. Still think Harrison deserved the punishment.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 13, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Is Gronk a top Fantasy pick?
> 
> .....just wondering


Rob Gronkowski? Hell yes, he's a top fantasy pick. He just set the single season record for touchdowns by a tight end.



DVINNY said:


> Obviously, some people (probably the ones that play fantasy football) like seeing those rules in place. I do not.
> 
> that is my main argument about this.
> 
> (just trying to clarify)


Hey, I'm a huge fantasy football player, and I don't even like the fair catch rule. I used to love the game of smear the queer that happened on every punt.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2011)

OMFG!!!! If you see the replay of johnny knox getting hurt...his back got bent backwards in the wrong direction...my back is killing me just thinkingabout it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2011)

I totally Tebowed everytime they coughed the ball up in the first half. Bwahahaha.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2011)

God must be a patriots fan, which explains alot actually.!!!.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2011)

The bears are basically toast for the season, too many key players out or injuryed

cutler, forte, knox are out and hesters ankle is messed up so he isn't playing full speed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2011)

I picked Chicago yesterday too. I'm in a large pool and most people bombed yesterday, so many early upsets.

Sorry DV, but please go 49ers tonight. It would put NE in a position to control their own destiny as far as the 1 seed goes.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

The Falcons actually sent out playoff ticket invoices? what the hell are they thinking? at best they will be a #5 seed, and after they get killed by the SAints Monday they will have to pray to be a 6th seed, and then most likely will loose the wild card game, unless they play Dallas who sucks! 

I just dont understand the, hey go ahead and send us $500 in case a miracle happens and we get a home game in the playoffs? WTF ??????


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2011)

Watched the NE/Den game on Suday and walked away with two thoughts:

1) I have to admit that the Broncos looked better than they have in weeks past (minus the turnovers in the 2nd quarter). Their defense was exposed a bit by the TE-heavy offense, but I'm sure they'll work on that for next week (not that they'll face another TE-heavy team again).

2) New England only really has a passing game. That's it. No running game to speak of, their defense leaks like a sieve, and they have a middle of the road special teams.

If you take away the mental mistakes the Broncos made in the 2nd quarter, that game plays out A LOT differently. I actually look forward to a rematch in the playoffs...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 19, 2011)

STEELERS - 69'rs tonight.

With James Harrison and Maurkice Pauncey both out, and Big Ben questionable, I don't feel so great about it.

STEELERS need it to keep ahead of the Ravens. Home field and a bye would be much nicer than #5 seed wild card, but we won the Super Bowl a few years ago as a wildcard, so either way.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 19, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> 2) New England only really has a passing game. That's it. No running game to speak of, their defense leaks like a sieve, and they have a middle of the road special teams.


The opposite could be said for Denver. They spent a lot of time comparing Tebow and Brady's throwing motion, but devoted no time to completion percentage comparisons. Tebow has no accuracy or real range as a passing QB. He only completed 50% of his passes last night, and that was above his season average. Just about every other starting QB in the league is over 60% for the year, and the elite QBs are near 70%.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > 2) New England only really has a passing game. That's it. No running game to speak of, their defense leaks like a sieve, and they have a middle of the road special teams.
> ...


On the plus side, when he misses, he misses his receivers so badly the defenders don't have a chance to catch the ball either. He has the lowest interception percentage in the league...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2011)

> 2) New England only really has a passing game. That's it. No running game to speak of, their defense leaks like a sieve, and they have a middle of the road special teams.


Mesko is a really good punter, and Gostkowski is steady if not the biggest leg in town. Slater is a good gunner. They are better at punt coverage than kickoffs.

As for the running game, the Law Firm is reliable at RB, will not break one for 82 yards but never puts the ball on the grass unlike his predecessor (Maroney). He can't catch a ball out of the backfield to save his life though. Woodhead plays the Kevin Faulk role and get a couple big 1st downs a game.

But yeah, the run game is not enough to keep the defense honest.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought Denver made NE's kick coverage look better than it should. Anytime the return guy muffs 2 kicks in the same game, the kicking team automatically looks that much better despite not really doing anything.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 25, 2011)

^Mesko was NE's first half MVP yesterday. 6 booming punts while the offense crapped all over themselves.

I don't know what they changed at halftime, the timing on O was wayyyyyyy off in the first half. The patchwork offensive line doesn't help.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2012)

bye bye jerry...be sure to take martz with you on youir way out


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2012)

Proud fan of a #1 seeded team that will probably get destroyed come Divisional weekend. Ugh.


----------



## willsee (Jan 3, 2012)

Who dey

Bengals ship Carson off and make the playoffs


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like the NFL has caught up with Tebow. I'm a little scared to see what DV's Steelers are gonna do to him.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> Looks like the NFL has caught up with Tebow. I'm a little scared to see what DV's Steelers are gonna do to him.


From Rocky III_ - Clubber Lang, Do you have any predictions for this match-up? _*PAIN.*



VTEnviro said:


> Proud fan of a #1 seeded team that will probably get destroyed come Divisional weekend. Ugh.


I am not so sure. Although the STEELERS beat the Patriots in the regular season, historically the Pats have had Pittsburgh's #.

I see Pittsburgh putting in on Denver, but I'm not that confident about beating New England.

Baltimore (as much as I hate those ba$tards) are a force in the AFC this year.

I think Green Bay makes it back in the NFC, but I think the AFC order goes:

1. Baltimore

2. New England

3. Pittsburgh

Of course, if we make it back, I'll be talking smack, etc. etc.

:tt: GO STEELERS !!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2012)

popularity contest and eli wins


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 3, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the NFL has caught up with Tebow. I'm a little scared to see what DV's Steelers are gonna do to him.
> ...


Careful. We all know what happened at the end. Of course, if that happens it will be material for another Rocky type movie but instead will be titled Rockies.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the NFL has caught up with Tebow. I'm a little scared to see what DV's Steelers are gonna do to him.
> ...


I bet Pittsburgh will easily handle Denver. Tebow looks awful lately, and teams have figured out their system. The Mendenhall injury couldn't have happened at a worse time for your team.

I imagine Cincy will win, as Houston is onto QB #4 of the season. Which sets up Cincy-NE and Pitt-Balt in the Divisional round.

If I were a betting man, I'd pick Ravens over Pats for the AFC title, which would be a great way to ruin my birthday weekend.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2012)

Either way, the way it is set up, Pittsburgh will have to beat Baltimore then beat New England, or will have to beat New England, then beat Baltimore, to get back again this year.

That will be tough to do.

Roethlisberger is hurt, Polamalu is hurt, Woodley also injured, Mendenhall may never be back, Pouncey is hurt, Legursky is out, on and on...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2012)

I think the AFC is Baltimore's to win unless Flacco goes Flake-o as he has done a few times this year.

If the Pats play them with the patchwork O-line they will be identifying Brady by his dental records after the game.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2012)

I really hope the Bengals knock off Houston, THEN knock off N.E.

Then the STEELERS win at Denver, then at Baltimore.

that would put the AFC Championship game in Pittsburgh. (our only scenario) 

I was at the AFC Championship game last year, would love to be back there for it again this year. So I'm holding out hope


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm half seriously thinking about going to the playoff game in NE again this year.

I can get tickets that aren't too exorbitantly priced, but I'm taking a winter class right now, a spring class in a couple weeks, and my dog is getting a new ACL next week to the tune of $1500.

At the same time, I'll never be this close to Foxborough again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2012)

yea!!! Martz is gone too. Shake up in Chicago!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> yea!!! Martz is gone too. Shake up in Chicago!!!


It won't save them... :laugh:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > yea!!! Martz is gone too. Shake up in Chicago!!!
> ...


probably not but it is a start!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 27, 2012)

I really miss football.

This is the crappiest time of the sports calendar. No football, baseball is nothing but stretching right now, basketball just got past the all star break, I don't care about hockey, and March Madness is still 3 weeks away. I wish there was a Monday Night game on tonight, I don't even care who plays, who knows, maybe the Meadowlands might even burn to the ground.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 27, 2012)

^That's the truth. I pretty much hate basketball and really won't get into baseball much until after the all star break, so this is a crappy time of the year for me sports-wise.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2012)

speaking of football...I think it was 2 sundays ago now, at church they did a slide presentation of the youth's group superbowl party pictures...just to use the new projector and screen before the service really started and as they showed a shot of eli holding up the trophy minisnick shouts out in the middle of a quiet room FOOTBALL!!!!!!


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 27, 2012)

There's NHL hockey right now and it heats up as we near the playoffs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 27, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> speaking of football...I think it was 2 sundays ago now, at church they did a slide presentation of the youth's group superbowl party pictures...just to use the new projector and screen before the service really started and as they showed a shot of eli holding up the trophy minisnick shouts out in the middle of a quiet room FOOTBALL!!!!!!


Better than what I would have shouted, much less in a place of worship.

I may end up down the street from a minor league park. If that is the case, I got a mini-plan with my name all over it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 27, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I really miss football.
> 
> This is the crappiest time of the sports calendar. No football, baseball is nothing but stretching right now, basketball just got past the all star break, I don't care about hockey, and March Madness is still 3 weeks away. I wish there was a Monday Night game on tonight, I don't even care who plays, who knows, maybe the Meadowlands might even burn to the ground.


The Daytona 500 is on tonight!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> The Daytona 500 is on tonight!


Exciting as always... how about some JP-5 or -8 flames? I have NEVER seen that happen at a race before.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 27, 2012)

You can tell that emergency crew is not prepared to cleanup a jetfuel fire...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm done... this is taking too long to clean up... glad the track held up and that everyone walked away from the messes they made tonight...


----------



## OSUguy98 (Feb 28, 2012)

Man that was a long night... interesting race.... even with the 2hr red flag cleanup... glad to see JPM and the jet dryer crew walked away from that crash


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2012)

I heard about all the antics this morning. Sounds like everything that could go wrong did.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2012)

At least it's football related...

http://www.patriots.com/news/article-1/2012-Patriots-Cheerleaders-Auditions-Are-Saturday/61e1c5f9-561c-44f2-bb16-cfbac9b21576


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 28, 2012)

A greenbay packers player is going to be on the next dancing with the stars


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2012)

Other than the big names, I don't know anyone on that team.

I want to see Bernard Pollard on DWTS. See how long it takes for him to roll up on his partner's knee or ankle.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2012)

Peyton to be cut in Indy. Can't wait to see what uniform we'll see Manning Face in next year.

I'm an odd hybrid of NY and Boston that loves the Mets and hates the Sox, but loves the Pats and hates the Giants and Jets, and well obviously the Colts.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 6, 2012)

I would love to see that asshat with KC or Washington...somewhere he won't be able to win.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 6, 2012)

Well take him down in the ATL.....

This is the firsybtime since 1997 that I am not a season ticket holder....

It felt good when the season tic office called and they wanted to know if my payment had gotten lost in the mail....

Huh yeah,, kee looking for that one.....

I'll always be a falcons fan but just not giving them a grand or two a year anymore.....


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 6, 2012)

interesting twist.

I think it adds too much pressure to Andrew Luck. but we'll see


----------



## Supe (Mar 7, 2012)

^^^ Agreed. Without a solid mentor (which Curtis Painter is not, sorry Purdue fans...), Luck will end up another mediocre QB like Bradford or Sanchez.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 7, 2012)

There's a QB in the Rocky Mountains that would do well to be mentored by Manning...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd say chicago could use him, but with martz gone cutler, if he stays healthy, could be good if given the freedom to play the way he plays best.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 9, 2012)

Peyton to Denver? Are you kidding me? As a Broncos fan I would love to see it happen, but does anyone really see John Fox changing from a defense &amp; run-first team to a Peyton run pass-happy offense? Only way for Peyton to come here is if Fox is gone.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 15, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I would love to see that asshat with KC or Washington...somewhere he won't be able to win.


So now that the Titans are courting Manning has your assessment of him changed at all?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 15, 2012)

On a separate note, Mario Williams is now officially a Buffalo Bill.

Aaron Rodgers on Twitter: _"Congrats to Mario Williams signing in buffalo....far away from the NFC north, thanks big guy"_

LOL


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 15, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see that asshat with KC or Washington...somewhere he won't be able to win.
> ...


No, my opinion of Tennessee may change if they end up getting Manning. I will not root for any team that employs Peyton Manning.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2012)

Honest question: what exactly is your problem with him?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 16, 2012)

^^

Seriously. What did he do? Kill your grandmother?

And as far as routing for the Titans, you should probably switch you allegiance anyway. The Titans suck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Peyton to Denver? Are you kidding me? As a Broncos fan I would love to see it happen, but does anyone really see John Fox changing from a defense &amp; run-first team to a Peyton run pass-happy offense? Only way for Peyton to come here is if Fox is gone.


apparently this isn't out of the question. RUmors today are he might be a bronco by weeks end.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2012)

I like what one of my friends said of that: I just Tebow'ed over the fact we just got Manning...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone who can actually make Saturday night live funny is okay in my book...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2012)

Broncos come to New England this year, I am so getting tickets.

I love the Pats, and Denver is my surrogate sports city, it doesn't get much better.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 20, 2012)

^Good luck with finding tickets for a reasonable price for that one!


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2012)

Bet there will be some heavily discounted Tebow jerseys for sale, though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2012)

Vegas has updated their Super Bowl odds with Manning coming to Denver:

Last month one site said Denver was given 70:1 odds to reach the SB, they have since updated it to 12:1 behind only New England, Green Bay, and New Orleans. Another site said they went from 50:1 to 10:1 odds.

Either case, Denver's chances are greatly improved.

BTW: ESPN has just reported that Manning has agreed to a 5yr $96M contract with the Broncos and will have a press conference at 3pm (Eastern) to announce it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2012)

Supe said:


> Bet there will be some heavily discounted Tebow jerseys for sale, though.


or they will box them up and send them to 3rd countries.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2012)

^Have they run out of New England Super Bowl XLVI Champs shirts already? :brickwall:

RE: FlBuff

Yeah, they won't be cheap, but Stubhub is fairly reasonable. Unfortunately, the craziest batshit Pats fan I know is leaving town, so I'll need to find someone else to go with.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2012)

^^^ Have they released the 2012 schedule yet?

Edit: Nevermind, I found it. They've only released the matchups, but not the full schedule yet (dates/times).

http://www.nflschedu...2-nfl-schedule/

Looks like the Broncos play their 6 Divisional games, 3 AFC North games, 3 NFC South, and the 1st place schedule. Some pretty tough matchups in there : New Orleans, New England, Houston, Pittsburgh, Baltimore, San Diego twice, Atlanta.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2012)

Home and away matchups for each team are known, just not specific dates and times.

For instance, it is known Denver will play in Foxborough, just not known if it's in September or December, or if it's an ealy/late/SNF/MNF game. My gut feeling is November sweeps week at 4:15.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Vegas has updated their Super Bowl odds with Manning coming to Denver:
> 
> Last month one site said Denver was given 70:1 odds to reach the SB, they have since updated it to 12:1 behind only New England, Green Bay, and New Orleans. Another site said they went from 50:1 to 10:1 odds.
> 
> ...


I think New Orleans chances of making the superbowl just took a hit. Loss of draft picks, Head coach suspended for the season, GM suspended for 6 games...


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 21, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Vegas has updated their Super Bowl odds with Manning coming to Denver:
> ...


yup, that has to hurt.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 21, 2012)

As a Pats fan, I'm laughing at the Jets signing Tebow. Wait until Week 3 when Sanchez throws 2 or 3 picks and the Post and Daily News and WFAN start calling for Tebow. I might have to take in Pats at Jets in the Dreadowlands this year as well.

That team is a mix between a circus and a dumpster fire.

Also, the Saints Scrutiny on the Bounty business is crippling. Talk about cutting off the head of the snake with the HC out for the year, and top asst done for half the year. And that's a reasonably competitive division with the Falcons and Panthers.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 21, 2012)

Elway is a classless son of a beatch. Why did he have to humiliate the kid sending him to a team that everybody knows will not hep in his development? One thing is to be displaced by a future HOF QB. That was a given. Now he sends him to the f'ing JETS? Forget that it was for a 4th round draft pick, to the JETS? How does Tebow fits in there? What was the GM thinking?

I can imagine Elway laughing, smoking a cuban cigar, enjoying the moment. Bastard.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2012)

God has a purpose for everyone...maybe it was time for Tebow to face a different sort of challenge.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 21, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Elway is a classless son of a beatch. Why did he have to humiliate the kid sending him to a team that everybody knows will not hep in his development? One thing is to be displaced by a future HOF QB. That was a given. Now he sends him to the f'ing JETS? Forget that it was for a 4th round draft pick, to the JETS? How does Tebow fits in there? What was the GM thinking?
> 
> I can imagine Elway laughing, smoking a cuban cigar, enjoying the moment. Bastard.


That may be a little harsh. Of all the places mentioned as possibilities the Jets seemed one of the better options for Tebow. Sure the Jets are a circus but no team that was interested wasn't. At least the Jets have been in the post season this decade. The other serious suitors were Jacksonville and Miami? Jacksonville is a disaster and the only reason they wanted Tebow was to fill seats because he is popular there (because he played at UF). He would not have fit into their offensive system with their new head coach, Mularkey, whose offense revolves around a prototypical drop back passer. That's not what Tebow is.

Miami's new headcoach is former Green Bay packers offensive coordinator Joe Philbin, whose offense relies on accuracy and timing, not Tebow's strong suits.

The Jets are a run first pass second offense, which actually works for Tebow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2012)

DK must have wanted Tebow to go to FL


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 21, 2012)

Just wanted the kid to have a fair chance but football is a sport where convicts and rapists get second chances and are glorified. Guys like Tebow are the object of mockery just because their convictions. It is clear that the guy is a sub-par QB, but now he does not have a chance to improve, not in a team that is more interested in his character than in his skills.

Now that you say it snick, Jacksonville is not too far from where I live. Darn it.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 21, 2012)

I figure the Jets wanted Tebow b/c the new OC, Sparano, is the guy that brought the single wing (wildcat) back into pro football. For as "bad" of a pro QB Tebow is, he might be the best guy in the country suited to run that package. I fully expect to see both him and Sanchez sharing time depending on the down an distance.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 21, 2012)

Listening to sports radio over the lunch break, they were discussing how well Tebow actually fits into the Jets system. Like RW said, the Jets are a run-first team and needed someone to help run their attempt at the wildcat. Tebow just became the Jets' replacement for Brad Smith.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 21, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Just wanted the kid to have a fair chance but football is a sport where convicts and rapists get second chances and are glorified. Guys like Tebow are the object of mockery just because their convictions. It is clear that the guy is a sub-par QB, but now he does not have a chance to improve, not in a team that is more interested in his character than in his skills.
> 
> Now that you say it snick, Jacksonville is not too far from where I live. Darn it.


I totally disagree. Jacksonville and Miami weren't interested in his skills, they were only interested in him because of his character and ability to polarize a fanbase and thus drive ratings/ticket sales. Love him or hate him people watched him. He didn't fit into the system that Jacksonville of Miami would run so once the novelty of Tebow wore off he would be tossed aside in favor of someone else. By contrast the Jets are actually interested in his football skills, and I think the Jets are actually a much better destination for him as a player.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 21, 2012)

Wild cat is dead in the NFL. DC figured that one out.Not even Tebow can save that one.

RW, I was hoping to see going to a place where he was going to be able to learn from a good QB for maybe 2 or 3 years and then find another team to play at the QB. I agree that nor Miami or Jax were those places. Denver (Elway) needed to get rid of him to avoid more billboards. They did not believe in him and I am convinced they set up him to fail.

The JETS team is a circus. An important player is on record saying that the team did not need Tebow. Some others mocked him last season. How can someone fit in that environment? Time will tell. But looking at the whole thing, maybe you are right and they are after his skills but I am 90% convinced that his career as a QB is over.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 21, 2012)

Said important player has something like 7 kids with 8 women, I wouldn't lend him much credence.

The Jets are a total circus. It starts at the top and permeates down to their loudmouthed coach. They are a streaky team hellbent on stealing the headlines from the other team in the stadium. As a Pats fan, I loathe both of them. But I at least respect the Giants as an organization. It's eaxactly like Yanks/Mets (I love the Mets, but man they suck) or Lakers/Clippers. A perenially successful team against one just trying to make a splash.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 21, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Said important player has something like 7 kids with 8 women, I wouldn't lend him much credence.


So did he end up having 1 kid after a three-some, or do 2 women share 1 kid?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 21, 2012)

Let's go eat a goddamnned snack.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 21, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Wild cat is dead in the NFL. DC figured that one out.Not even Tebow can save that one.
> 
> RW, I was hoping to see going to a place where he was going to be able to learn from a good QB for maybe 2 or 3 years and then find another team to play at the QB. I agree that nor Miami or Jax were those places. Denver (Elway) needed to get rid of him to avoid more billboards. They did not believe in him and I am convinced they set up him to fail.
> 
> The JETS team is a circus. An important player is on record saying that the team did not need Tebow. Some others mocked him last season. How can someone fit in that environment? Time will tell. But looking at the whole thing, maybe you are right and they are after his skills but I am 90% convinced that his career as a QB is over.


His career as a typical QB in the NFL was over when he was still playing in college. He just doesn't fit with what most coaches in the NFL want. No amount of tutoring from an established prototypical quarterback was going to change that. No team with an established prototypical quarterback wanted him as a backup because as a backup QB that player has to be able to step in and run the system that the coaches are already running. The coaches don't want to have to change their whole system for one player. Denver did that for Tebow, but only because they really had no other choice at the time and it worked, for a while, but it was clear that was not the long term direction Denver wanted to go.

The only places that seemed interested in him were those teams that needed a quick boost in attendance. I know it's not the ideal situation for Tebow being that the Jets are a real circus but I really think that's a much better option for Tebow then most other places. The only place I thought that was mentioned as a more compelling scenario for Tebow would have been to play in Philadelphia as a backup to Vick. There Tebow would be able to step in a system that is better suited for him if (when) Vick gets hurt.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 21, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Wild cat is dead in the NFL.
> ...


Both of the above quotes are true. NFL defenses are way to big and fast for the wildcat or option game to work consistently and effectively. Tebow is a wildcat/option quarterback...period. He will never be a pocket passer, no matter who is there to tutor him. His game does not match what is required in the NFL.

He may be the nicest, holiest, most moral person on the planet, but that doesn't make him an NFL-caliber quarterback.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 21, 2012)

He may not end up as a Jersey B player afterall:

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/story/_/id/7718133/tim-tebow-trade-hits-snag-contract-language-source-says

New possible destination: St. Louis.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2012)

I was thinking tampa would jump on tebow, there offense sucks so bad at least tebow would give it some spark, and of course the Florida connection... I also don't know how jax will keep a pro team, they basically give the tix away from what my friends who live there tell me...


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2012)

Of all the teams that didn't need a circus act, he just _had _to land in my Jets locker room...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2012)

I will put even money on Tebow becoming the starter by the end of the season...


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not holding my breath on that one. I don't think Rex Ryan is particularly sold on the smiley optimist...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 26, 2012)

Supe said:


> Of all the teams that didn't need a circus act, he just _had _to land in my Jets locker room...


The Jets are a circus act to start with. Now they added another ring (and I don't mean a SB ring) to it.

I don't expect much on the field from them, 6-10, maybe 7-9, but the locker room theatrics should be solid gold.

I'm more scared about Buffalo in the division this year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 26, 2012)

^^^ The D-line for Buffalo is scary this year. I don't see them winning the division, but they could make a solid wildcard run.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 26, 2012)

I can see them busting an ACL or Achilles on an unsuspecting QB or RB. They ain't got much on O however.


----------



## Supe (Mar 27, 2012)

I still anticipate the Jets doing roughly as well as last year (they haven't lost anyone major), but like the year before, it depends largely on whether or not their defense decides to show up.

The circus act comment was alluding to the fact that their locker room antics were already the star of the show...


----------

